# WANTED FARM HOUSE TABLE PHOTOS TO USE FOR A CLASS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everyone
Yes I'm asking to use a photo of a farmhouse table you made to use in an upcoming class I will teach. Of course, I'm not going to claim to have made the tables in your photos just to show different examples of farmhouse table styles.
Yes, I've made tables over the years but can only find one photo and I don't want to use any photos offline without the builder's permission. I know this is an unorthodox way to do things so if you object please don't post your photos because if you do post your photo, I will assume you're giving permission for me to use it, normally I would build the project for the class then use a photo but the deadline is this Wednesday for the winter class at my community college. Thanks for your help
Jim


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if you want traditional


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow those are fantastic Monte ,your designs, wood, and craftsmanship are great


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's my farmhouse table.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/300306


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you whyme that's a good solid build,looks great.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well if you don't get enough here there are tons of them on the internet.

https://www.google.com/search?q=farmhouse+table+designs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjov9T2mNPWAhUU_GMKHfzOCqkQsAQIaQ&biw=1536&bih=710


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks AKGuy


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure if this is considered a farmhouse table but it is table in my farmhouse.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you Mahdee super looking table.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is my farm table: It was made from Mesquite (table top) with maple. The bow tie inlays were made with a router and fixture (Norm Abrams method) The "bow ties" were my signature accent. People like to rub their hands over them; just saying. 
An aside to Jim and others: IMO the first rule is to teach them joinery, then add "lipstick to the pig" (bow ties).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great Desert and a nice clean build and cool design


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a few I made at my previous job.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Emart I like your table.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Looks great Desert and a nice clean build and cool design
> 
> - a1Jim


Remember to teach them about an epoxy fail in wood knot's. Please photo's or updates on your progress…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Jim,

I think it's all in your mindset? And what you think a farmhouse table should be? Best of luck with the class and maybe you can do a blog on it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Jim you have my permission to use the table but in the photo with the cat; cannot be used unless she is blocked out. On the serious note, I hope to get updates…….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Hey Jim,
> 
> I think it s all in your mindset? And what you think a farmhouse table should be? Best of luck with the class and maybe you can do a blog on it?
> 
> - DocSavage45


+1


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Desert, I'll see if I can put one of those black bars across the cat's eyes so it can't be identified )

your right about the mindset Tom, since I only have 2 1/2 hours for each class, I'll be doing well to get them close to complete their table given most of them will not have much experience in woodworking at all. So taking photos for a blog might be tough.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Not the best photos, but welcome to use these if you wish. Can send you the originals if that helps??

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76087

Here's my original sketch also if that is of use!

http://lumberjocks.com/albachippie/blog/32927

Keep us updated Jim,

Garry


----------



## littlebear (Mar 23, 2011)

Built this when I was 14 with my dad and grandfather


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice thanks for sharing, it's great you, your and grandfather made this together


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

The table in my ranch house:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work LittleShaver super details and joinery.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Jim,

There are a few in here http://cnwoodworking.squarespace.com/dining-furniture/tables/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow! thanks Charles


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you, Ja that's a nice looking table.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

This one ain't a dinning room table but I built it based off a friend's dinning table. His is abouf 4ft by 16ft long (big family…) so I scaled it down a lot to build my coffee table


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you Jcamp


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I built this one on spec.

I recently received an order to build another one. She wants hers narrower, longer and not the reddish color.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I made this one using cast iron legs from some industrial machine.
LAdY bought it in spring. Wondered if I could make bench to go with it.
My brother had these cast medalions in his shop from father in law.
I made metal legs and attached wooden 2×12 for seat
(Not sure if this qualifies for farm table….But that is what lady uses in her kitchen !
Enjoy teaching you class Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, Canadian that's a popular design well done
The Iron leg tables are really unique.


----------

